# Material Questions



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I'm pretty new to slingshooting, and I have some questions. I've shot regular, hammer-grip forks before and I'm interested in looking into pickle-fork style frames.

I'll probably cut out a frame template from here on the forums, so no problems there... My questions lie in the rubber/pouch area.

I'm hoping to use Thera-Band tubing, found on amazon. I'll only be soft-shooting and plinking, so I'm sticking to the lighter ones. The set I'm ordering comes with lengths of yellow, red, and green Theraband tube. How long should I cut each of these, if I'm soft-shooting? It won't be further than 30 or 40 feet.

Pouch leather. I've heard a lot about using old jackets/purses/shoes for leather, but I haven't been able to find anything of that sort. I've looked around on amazon and I found this:

http://www.amazon.com/LEATHER-HIDES-VARIOUS-COLORS-Inches/dp/B00KJ1SDHC/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_i

Has anyone used this before? The reviews suggest that it's a soft, workable leather. How does that work for pouches?

Are there any other pouch materials that work well?

Thank you all in advance for the help.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Like you said, i would make one for yourself to see if you like that kind of thing.If you stick with it and get better and proficient with it you can order an aluminum one from pocket predator. Ive got mine and just started taking it out again. Thing takes a real beating from fork hits, no shot in breaking this aluminum material. For the rubber material you can use tubes or rubber. I would think tubes are better for this kind of slingshot although I have flatbands on mine. If you have any stores such as 5 below in your area they sell flat bands. Theraband is the best and I think many would agree on that but sometimes it isnt available. So imo just get anything aslong as its the same idea. I picked up some generic sheet of flatband rubber for 5 dollars and its a hell of a lot easier making my own stock of bands. As for pouches iv never made my own but if you search the forum you'll find out the measurements and such from previous posts that were asking the same question you are. Hope this helped and goodluck on your new interest, its a great hobby/sport. Be careful with the pfs also, wear a thick glove if you can when first using it. The first day I got mine in the mail I went in the yard to shoot it and I sent a 44 cal lead ball right into where your thumb bone connects to your hand by the wrist. Still have the mark a year later and I thought I broke or shattered the bone. Use light rubber and make them about 5-6 inches id say just to get an early idea. Hope I could help, need anything else lmk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

slinger16 said:


> Like you said, i would make one for yourself to see if you like that kind of thing.If you stick with it and get better and proficient with it you can order an aluminum one from pocket predator. Ive got mine and just started taking it out again. Thing takes a real beating from fork hits, no shot in breaking this aluminum material. For the rubber material you can use tubes or rubber. I would think tubes are better for this kind of slingshot although I have flatbands on mine. If you have any stores such as 5 below in your area they sell flat bands. Theraband is the best and I think many would agree on that but sometimes it isnt available. So imo just get anything aslong as its the same idea. I picked up some generic sheet of flatband rubber for 5 dollars and its a **** of a lot easier making my own stock of bands. As for pouches iv never made my own but if you search the forum you'll find out the measurements and such from previous posts that were asking the same question you are. Hope this helped and goodluck on your new interest, its a great hobby/sport. Be careful with the pfs also, wear a thick glove if you can when first using it. The first day I got mine in the mail I went in the yard to shoot it and I sent a 44 cal lead ball right into where your thumb bone connects to your hand by the wrist. Still have the mark a year later and I thought I broke or shattered the bone. Use light rubber and make them about 5-6 inches id say just to get an early idea. Hope I could help, need anything else lmk


Thanks!

I'm still having trouble with pouches. What do you recommend? What thickness, where to get it?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try your local craft stores for pouch leather. I picked some up from Hobby Lobby and Michaels crafts.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Perfect, thanks a ton! Any thickness you recommend? It seems like 1/16" would be good but I'm not sure what Michael's has to offer.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I usually end up with leather that is around .070"-.080" thick so I guess it would be classed as 1/16". I always do some stretch testing in the store before buying the leather. Sometimes the leather is too soft and stretchy for pouches. Try stretching it in a couple of directions. I usually end up with the leather that is smooth on one side and suede on the other.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you... When it comes to the construction of the pouch, is the softer side holding the shot, or away?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

3danman said:


> Thank you... When it comes to the construction of the pouch, is the softer side holding the shot, or away?


Some shooters prefer the smooth side out and some like the smooth side inward (against ball). Some state that the smooth side on the outside gives a better release and the rough side grips the ball better. Others state that the rough side out helps get a better grip on the pouch and the smooth side in will give a better ball release. It works both ways. FWIW I like smooth side out and rough side against the ball.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for all your help.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

3danman said:


> Thanks a bunch for all your help.


Did you have a look in the "Slingshot Bands and Tubes" section of the forum? I think you'll find a lot of interesting information there...!

DB


----------

